# 1X Muzzleloader scope for sale



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a weaver 1x muzzleloader scope for sale. I only used this on the past Elk hunt for a couple days. I also have a set of rings, and a rail mount for a TC omega. I'm into the setup around $130. I will sell the whole lot for $80

Text is best 801.472.9921

Thanks


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

PM sent


----------

